# Occupation and imprisonment



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Why do we choose to slave away from 9 in the morning until 5 in the afternoon for 40 or more years? Is that your life? Doing a boring and repetitive job day in and day out without questioning it? Maybe some of you have a job that is more agreeable (good for you but not everyone is in that fortunate position in this world) but can you choose to do something else, something that is more thankful and more rewarding?

Now you might say that you have responsibilities - you have to pay the mortgage, pay for your insurance or you have kids (thank God I haven't got any of those). But....we have created this structure ourselves and you can refuse to step into this structure. We have created this society and society won't change if you don't change. We have to do this together, all of us. Or do you wait until society changes and THEN you step in? Society won't change because it is based on how we feel and think. If I am angry, and I become violent, my thoughts become violent and therefore everything I create becomes violent as well. So if you want to change society, start by changing the way you think. So don't refuse to go to work because I say so or some book says so, but do so because you understand it.

We are so conditioned that we have to go to school and get a job but is that what you want? I don't do it. I refuse and now you might say that it is easy for me because I receive gifts and I have someone to look after me perhaps, but I refused to do this from early childhood. It is a ridiculous way of living when you think about it and we all accept it: doing a repetitive job and 4 weeks a years they set you free and you go on holiday. Is that what you want?


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

All in Twilight said:


> I don't do it.


Me neither. Even if I wanted to, I'm too busy.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah, I've questioned it and realize it's BS. I'm going to start my own company and be free to do what I choose.


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

I was lucky enough to have a 9-5 job that was quite social and I enjoyed when the manager was OOF. I now know what to look for. A little research will help you find out what occupations generally are more relaxed and which ones are more strict. I've also had people call me at 10PM or during a night out with the family to discuss business. Being an employee of a family owned business, I was out at 4AM at the shop or storage sometimes because it was part of my duties.

Don't like the 9-5 grind? Don't volunteer your life to the corporate ladder. Don't enter finance, don't enter an occupation where your phone is on at 3AM and you _will be called_. There are jobs out there with a delayed 9-5 schedule that are laid back. They don't pay as well, but you need to sacrifice something to avoid the paycheck to paycheck lifestyle. If you don't expect a luxury car or to travel overseas regularly, then go ahead, live the easy lifestyle. I've seen people who chose to live the relaxed lifestyle, they've wound up on welfare and medicare. 

My choice :

A) Go to school, get a degree, get a job in something I enjoy and therefore don't really _work_ all that often which funds my hobbies and travel to Europe every year.

B) Take it easy, don't work too hard, and enjoy personal freedom. I have all the freedom in the world, but not enough money to do anything exciting or big in my free time. There are low income neighborhoods and cheap used cars for that lifestyle. It might work near a beach, but that's a luxury in of itself.

If the 9-5 style isn't for you and you don't like it (it's not for everyone), don't do it, but be careful and adjust expectations from life accordingly. Most of my jobs (through my choosing) were fun and I enjoyed the 9-5, or variation thereof, grind. I wish people success when they start their own business, I truly do, but for those who don't want to put the work in, I don't want to hear the crying and begging for my money and donations if times turn tough.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

> doing a repetitive job and 4 weeks a years they set you free and you go on holiday. Is that what you want?


Yes, it's a good life, although I work a slightly different schedule than standard.

I don't feel like I'm missing out on anything that life has to offer. In fact, working for a living has given me the opportunity to earn my place in the world, home, car, stocked kitchen, hobbies, etc... Everything I have, I worked for.



-ZDD


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> Yes, it's a good life, although I work a slightly different schedule than standard.
> 
> I don't feel like I'm missing out on anything that life has to offer. In fact, working for a living has given me the opportunity to earn my place in the world, home, car, stocked kitchen, hobbies, etc... Everything I have, I worked for.
> 
> ...


So you do something you don't really like but just enough to make it satisfactory (if this is a wrong assumption, then I am sorry), you make your mind dull by doing some repetitive whatever it is you do day in and day out so you can do something you like. (When you repeat and repeat, the mind becomes mechanical, you see?) And that routine, does it give you security? And if so, and I take away that security (security - that feeling based on the material possessions you have gathered), would you feel lost, would it cause fear?


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

All in Twilight said:


> So you do something you don't really like but just enough to make it satisfactory (if this is a wrong assumption, then I am sorry), you make your mind dull by doing some repetitive whatever it is you do day in and day out so you can do something you like. (When you repeat and repeat, the mind becomes mechanical, you see?) And that routine, does it give you security? And if so, and I take away that security, would you feel lost, would it cause fear?



I enjoy teaching others how to use Technology, and although it's repetition, it's not mind-numbing. It's a very secure position because the technology needs for higher education are growing each year, but if I had to suddenly find something else to do it would upset me for awhile (until I found a new source of income).


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

What I want above all in life is where I can contribute to society in a healthy manner. Should this type be one of such options then I have no problem with it. But it does not have to be.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I do both and enjoy both. 

But I doubt you're interested in discussing it. Your adjective usage already tells me what camp you've taken shelter in.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Marlowe said:


> I do both and enjoy both.
> 
> But I doubt you're interested in discussing it. Your adjective usage already tells me what camp you've taken shelter in.


It's your life and not mine. My objective is to make people aware of the restrictions they impose on themselves and the restrictions other people - people I don't know like the president of the USA or the pm of the UK - impose on us. It's starts with awareness. 

Of course I am interested in discussing this or talking about this. I'd rather not argue, if this turns into an argument where I tell you how to live your life, then I am imposing restrictions on you as well and that is what we are trying to prevent after all.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

All in Twilight said:


> It's your life and not mine. My objective is to make people aware of the restrictions they impose on themselves and the restrictions other people - people I don't know like the president of the USA or the pm of the UK - impose on us. It's starts with awareness.
> 
> Of course I am interested in discussing this or talking about this. I'd rather not argue, if this turns into an argument where I tell you how to live your life, then I am imposing restrictions on you as well and that is what we are trying to prevent after all.


Perhaps the first step to a discussion would be re-evaluating whether or not they are restrictions. 

Personally, I think that's the wrong mindset with which to approach this. 

It's an option, and people certainly have the right not to choose it, but I think to make it out as some horrible fate is terribly misleading and one-sided.


----------



## Morpheus83 (Oct 17, 2008)

I guess it comes down to personal values and circumstances: how much do we value financial security and career ambition to meet specific ends? What choices are available (taking into account things like personal interests, aptitudes, social and economic factors, etc...)?


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Marlowe said:


> Perhaps the first step to a discussion would be re-evaluating whether or not they are restrictions.
> 
> Personally, I think that's the wrong mindset with which to approach this.
> 
> It's an option, and people certainly have the right not to choose it, but I think to make it out as some horrible fate is terribly misleading and one-sided.


My mindset is that we are always looking for answers that lie somewhere out there; applying structure to the outside world. Its manifestations are countries, religions, economical and political structures and so on. And when someone is afraid or the collective consciousness of a country is afraid, it protects itself and separates itself. Think of all the laws involved with immigration; you can live here and she can not. Or the protective measures we implement when it comes to economics: we must eat and we have food and but meanwhile you don't have food and you can starve to death to keep it simple but it's very actual. So when the inward psychological state is not orderly, the outward can not be ordered as well. And from there we have built a society. Do you follow that when I say that the outward is a reflection of the inward psychological state? And that undertaking action from a mindset that is not orderly, the outcome can't be orderly as well. And society - the world - is all that. What I addressed here is also part of this.


----------

